# Walpole Mall GNC clerk sold illegal steroids



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2012)

WALPOLE —
Walpole police say they arrested a Walpole Mall GNC worker last week for selling anabolic steroids.  George Touma, 21, of 32 Heaton Ave. in Norwood, was arrested by Walpole police on Oct. 24 on two charges of possession of Class E substance.

Walpole Deputy Police Chief John Carmichael said his department received an anonymous tip that a clerk GNC – a health store in the Walpole Mall – was selling illegal steroids. Police identified a target and began a month long investigation, he said.

After an undercover officer became friendly with Touma, Carmichael said the officer set up a time to buy steroids from the clerk at the Rte. 1 Dunkin Donuts on the Norwood/Walpole border.  The officer allegedly purchased two bottles of anabolic steroids from Touma for $150 each.

Carmichael said police arrested Touma at the Dunkin Donuts immediately after the sale.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like its time to stop referring noobs asking for sources to GNC... We might be tried as accomplices!


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 13, 2012)

The "arrested at dunkin donuts" is classic


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> The "arrested at dunkin donuts" is classic




If you have ever been to Massachusetts, that would have been obvious.  There coffee sucks but its everywhere here.  11 in my town alone.


----------



## g0re (Nov 13, 2012)

Damn 150$ each bottle!


----------



## PFM (Nov 13, 2012)

Big Criminal......go bust some real crime!


----------



## g0re (Nov 13, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you have ever been to Massachusetts, that would have been obvious.  There coffee sucks but its everywhere here.  11 in my town alone.



Dunkin is all over CT as well.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 13, 2012)

Not too many here where I'm from, would think its unwise to do business next to donut shop, but damn, 150 bottles...


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 13, 2012)

I know of a couple supplement stores around where I live that also sell juice lol


----------



## losieloos (Nov 13, 2012)

Must have no real crime going on in that city.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 13, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you have ever been to Massachusetts, that would have been obvious.  There coffee sucks but its everywhere here.  11 in my town alone.


My ex used to dance in Springfield at Mardi Gras. I worked weekends at The Brickyard in Hartford.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 13, 2012)

losieloos said:


> Must have no real crime going on in that city.



Prison in Walpole. There are some bad motherfuckers in Ma. I've got friends from Quincy and Arlington. Crazy Irish fuckers.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 13, 2012)

g0retekz said:


> Dunkin is all over CT as well.



Do remember "Bess Eaten Donuts"?


----------



## DF (Nov 13, 2012)

They busted him for 2 bottles?  Dudes lucky they didn't set him up for more.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 13, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Looks like its time to stop referring noobs asking for sources to GNC... We might be tried as accomplices!



Just from the caption before I opened this post this was my exact planned comment lol
Massholes think alike haha

And in my old city we have 5 DD on the same road lol


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 13, 2012)

Probably the best thing sold at GNC in years.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 13, 2012)

dumbass...................


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 13, 2012)

dont drop the soap


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 13, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> They busted him for 2 bottles?  Dudes lucky they didn't set him up for more.



yea right....

i thought they would of tried to get him on like 8-10 vials......


still they got him, but it could of been a lot worse


----------



## Yaya (Nov 13, 2012)

Dipshit..Massachusetts idiots


----------



## airagee23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Not too many here where I'm from, would think its unwise to do business next to donut shop, but damn, 150 bottles...



No it was for 2 bottles at $150 a piece


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 14, 2012)

Ya I mistyped, was gawking at ridiculous price


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 14, 2012)

I doubt he will do any time if he gets a lawyer.  Gonna cost him some money and a lot of community service. Another reason not to sell or supply friends.  They keep it a secret from their wife, wife finds out,  he tells her where he got it, and she narks you out.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 14, 2012)

sucks, poor bastard.. hopefully he at least got a sausage, egg, and cheese on a croussaint


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yaya said:


> Dipshit..Massachusetts idiots



Hey hey hey now.   We ain't all that bad
But with any case, once u open up shop publicly people can't keep there mouths shut
Snitchs !!!


----------



## g0re (Nov 14, 2012)

Us CT'ers  call them MASSholes


----------

